# I'dl sell my guard for this price too...



## elginkid (Apr 29, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320692177098

In fact, I'd probably even throw in the rest of the bike for another $5.

Geez


----------



## ballooney (Apr 29, 2011)

I was kind of hoping he had two at that price!!!  There is no sense never selling one when you could never sell two.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 29, 2011)

Judging by the rest of the seller's items he fancies himself as quite the "picker", and has television-land prices to match....


----------



## then8j (Apr 29, 2011)

That guard has been on there for six months or more. Months ago I send a question seeing if it was just a typo but it isn't it has that much value to them.......


----------



## abe lugo (May 2, 2011)

it's annoying you can't completely exclude sellers from searches.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 2, 2011)

You guys are discounting the value of this article...it came from a Philadelphia estate and suitable for framing...not your average 30 buck guard.


----------



## HARPO (May 2, 2011)

P.T. Barnum was right......."There's a sucker born every minute"..........


----------



## elginkid (May 3, 2011)

It would be suitable for framing the chainwheel on a basket case Starlet!  Silly me, I forgot "good display condition" was synonymous with "restorable condition."  Nice to know I have lots of bikes that are in good display condition, I guess.


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 4, 2011)

I saw that and flipped. I have 3 or 4 in much better shape. I'll sell him one with the Hornet decal intact for 1/4 of that and still feel like I'm ripping somebody off


----------



## eazywind (May 4, 2011)

And look at his awesome feedback :eek:


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 4, 2011)

The paint sure is nice! If I had a few I would sell them to him at half price.


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 5, 2011)

That is some stellar feedback. But for the condition of that guard, I doubt anyone's going to have to worry about it.


----------

